
A history of the personal computer: the people and the technology - shawndumas
http://www.retrocomputing.net/info/allan/
======
yuhong
One interesting part of history that I want to write a chapter about at some
point is the MS OS/2 2.0 fiasco from the early 1990s, including the
relationship with DR-DOS.

